

Unicorns at GitHub - lukashed
https://status.github.com/?unicorns

======
joshdotsmith
This always seems to come at the least convenient time for me, which is
indicative of GitHub being a single point of failure in my workflow. Not good.

~~~
pekk
It's a distributed VCS, so distribute your repos?

Obviously dependence on a hosted issue tracker has its pluses and minuses...

~~~
kenneth_reitz
I've been telling them for years, they need Git-backed issues.

~~~
DrJ
this.

------
leeoniya
i asked about this < 2 weeks ago, so here goes again:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6401411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6401411)

~~~
debacle
A great deal of the novelty associated with HN is that the distractions here
(80% of the "content") are good idle reading, seem like they could be vaguely
related to work, and tend to offer a community of self-validation, catharsis,
and commisery.

If you enjoy the valuable content here on HN, it would be wise for you to
learn how to recognize the idle reading and ignore those threads entirely,
when possible. I know it's harder of late, as the S/N ratio is slowly
approaching zero, but you can't really fight against the tide - there are many
more people here on HN that don't share your view (myself excluded).

Sorry.

~~~
leeoniya
i'd be inclined to agree with you had the 'idle reading' content been
interesting. but it is NOT interesting. github goes down every week, nothing
to see here. why is it on the front page? and who exactly is it there for?

it's like someone is just out to name-and-shame. competitors maybe?

~~~
debacle
Idle reading is generally not interesting. Consider your average magazine,
even one targeted to your interests - there are probably at most 2 stories
that you really want to read in the magazine, and maybe another 5 that you
would actually be interested in reading, should you be stuck in the doctor's
office or something, but there are probably a further 15 or 20 that you simply
have no interest in, and are clearly there to fill space.

When you have user generated content, it is much easier to fill any vacuum
with content that is not content (this post) than it is to actually create
content (very rare) or post or repost the content of others (very common).

The people who post these outages are looking for something to talk about. The
people who upvote these outages are part of the "culture" of github. The
people who participate in the meager discussions are just bored, and nothing
more.

You should expect to be interested in no more than 20-30% of the content you
see on HN on any given day. I anticipate that that number will go down with
time.

~~~
leeoniya
the problem is that these 'filler' posts are manually curated to the front
page. HN is plenty interesting and active without this noise. why should i
'live with' quality degradation over time, especially in a curated medium?

------
arbutus
Unsure what unicorns have to do with anything here.

~~~
newsoundwave
Github repository web pages when down show an angry unicorn. If it's still
down, here's an example:
[https://github.com/github/linguist](https://github.com/github/linguist)

------
dpcx
We set up hubot with a github status message. I just wish GH could push the
information out, instead of us having to go get it.

~~~
joshdotsmith
What's your hubot script for this? Can you share a link to the GitHub rep-oh
wait. That's not gonna work.

But seriously, I want this for my HipChat.

~~~
dpcx
[http://paste2.org/4OyDJknK](http://paste2.org/4OyDJknK) \-- we've got it in
our private github repo, but here's the source as well.

~~~
donpdonp
[https://status.github.com/api/last-
message.json](https://status.github.com/api/last-message.json)

thats a useful link to watch, thanks!

------
dominotw
Using github as your oauth provider for logins is turning out to be a really
bad idea for me.

~~~
prottmann
Its time for a distributed oauth with different provider.

~~~
steveklabnik
Persona is what I'm looking at in this space.

~~~
StavrosK
I absolutely adore Persona. It's a great protocol, and very easy to implement.
If anyone here has a web app, please add Persona to it.

(I'm not affiliated with Persona/Mozilla at all, etc).

------
sirkneeland
The reign of unicorns just ended a minute ago or so. Back up as of 11:33am PST

------
AndyKelley
this is not interesting news

~~~
donpdonp
if there were talk of how and why github is down, that would be interesting.

------
yeukhon
11% of page build failure is really high. I suppose this has a lot to do with
timeout?

